# Changing architecture?



## Dinchamion (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello,

something just keeps bothering me, and it's likely a stupid question, but bear with me. Is it possible to install x86 FreeBSD, and then, sometime when we get a 64-bit driver for NVIDIA cards, change it to 64-bit? I mean without reinstalling, but - for lack of a better word - rather recompiling the system?

I know on Linux it's practically impossible (again, I may be wrong about this too), how is it on FreeBSD?


----------



## ale (Jul 1, 2009)

AFAIK no.
You'll have to backup your data and do a fresh install.
You may want to hear other (and more updated) bells.


----------



## f-andrey (Jul 2, 2009)

Nvidia driver 64bit x(
Maybe try install x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau/
Change x86 on amd64 possibly


----------



## richardpl (Jul 2, 2009)

Dinchamion said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> something just keeps bothering me, and it's likely a stupid question, but bear with me. Is it possible to install x86 FreeBSD, and then, sometime when we get a 64-bit driver for NVIDIA cards, change it to 64-bit? I mean without reinstalling, but - for lack of a better word - rather recompiling the system?
> 
> I know on Linux it's practically impossible (again, I may be wrong about this too), how is it on FreeBSD?



If you have more than one slice(FreeBSD partition):


```
Filesystem  Mounted on
/dev/ad0s1a /
/dev/ad0s1b /var
/dev/ad0s1d /tmp
/dev/ad0s1e /usr/home
/dev/ad0s1f /usr/local
/dev/ad0s1g /usr/src
/dev/ad0s1h /usr/obj
/dev/ad0s1i /usr/ports
/dev/ad0s1j swap
```

You then install amd64 world+kernel on /dev/ad0s1h:/usr/obj partition and boot from it
via boot:

Replace:

```
>> FreeBSD/i386 BOOT
     Default: 0:ad(0,a)/boot/loader
     boot:
```

with:

```
>> FreeBSD/i386 BOOT
     Default: 0:ad(0,h)/boot/loader
     boot:
```

In other words you type ad(0,*h*)/boot/loader before usual loader screen shows up.


----------



## Djn (Jul 2, 2009)

I do wonder what'd happen if you compiled an amd64 system and did an installkernel installworld, reboot.


----------



## richardpl (Jul 2, 2009)

You cant do installworld for amd64 on live i386. You will efectively shot yourself in head.


----------

